# Looking to buy a minivan for Ubering



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm 2.5+ years as an Uber driver and I was doing Uber on my CX-9. But now I want to keep it as my personal and get a used minivan for Ubering purposes only. But I'm not familiar with minivans.

I'm really interested in getting a 2015 or 2016 Dodge Grand Caravan (buy in between now and early March). I like the models SXT and below. I don't like the GT or Crew which have the center console in the middle, as I intend to just walk over to the second row when I want to rest at the parking lot to wait for pings.

I'm in Canada and would it be a good deal if I get one of these models for between $10K-$13K CAD with mileage around 120k kilometers? Would the Dodge engine be up for Ubering for another 1-2 years at least? I see a lot of these Dodge Grand Caravans but don't know much about their reliability. Some say they're tanks, some say it's trash. But all I want to know is if it'll be reliable for at least 1-2 years of Ubering with it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

imsam said:


> I'm 2.5+ years as an Uber driver and I was doing Uber on my CX-9. But now I want to keep it as my personal and get a used minivan for Ubering purposes only. But I'm not familiar with minivans.
> 
> I'm really interested in getting a 2015 or 2016 Dodge Grand Caravan (buy in between now and early March). I like the models SXT and below. I don't like the GT or Crew which have the center console in the middle, as I intend to just walk over to the second row when I want to rest at the parking lot to wait for pings.
> 
> I'm in Canada and would it be a good deal if I get one of these models for between $10K-$13K CAD with mileage around 120k kilometers? Would the Dodge engine be up for Ubering for another 1-2 years at least? I see a lot of these Dodge Grand Caravans but don't know much about their reliability. Some say they're tanks, some say it's trash. But all I want to know is if it'll be reliable for at least 1-2 years of Ubering with it.


Hertz has 2 year old Toyota vans for $19,000.00.
Better mileage.
Longer Lasting.
More dependable.
8 passenger
27 mpg highway.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for your recommendation and it looks great but I'm in Canada. And also I am not looking to get my budget over 20K after taxes. I want it around $15K after taxes (in CAD).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

imsam said:


> Thanks for your recommendation and it looks great but I'm in Canada. And also I am not looking to get my budget over 20K after taxes. I want it around $15K after taxes (in CAD).


The Dodges have a Really Bad Reputation.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

I have a 2017 Dodge Caravan SXT with 68K miles. I bought it a year ago for $14,800 when it had 55K miles. I bought the 3 year warranty with it and have had 0 problems so far. I bought it because it is one of the cheapest minivans out there. A year in and I am well pleased.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Cabledawg said:


> I have a 2017 Dodge Caravan SXT with 68K miles. I bought it a year ago for $14,800 when it had 55K miles. I bought the 3 year warranty with it and have had 0 problems so far. I bought it because it is one of the cheapest minivans out there. A year in and I am well pleased.


My employer had a fleet of 2017 Dodge Grand Caravans and had to trade them for Toyota Siennas after a year due to the issues bad transmissions and engines and power windows and steering went out etc


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I love my 2011 Honda Odyssey Touring. Leather throughout, center console and center 2nd row seat are easily removable. I get mid 20's mpg driving Lyft if I don't have too much idling time.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

imsam said:


> I'm 2.5+ years as an Uber driver and I was doing Uber on my CX-9. But now I want to keep it as my personal and get a used minivan for Ubering purposes only. But I'm not familiar with minivans.
> 
> I'm really interested in getting a 2015 or 2016 Dodge Grand Caravan (buy in between now and early March). I like the models SXT and below. I don't like the GT or Crew which have the center console in the middle, as I intend to just walk over to the second row when I want to rest at the parking lot to wait for pings.
> 
> I'm in Canada and would it be a good deal if I get one of these models for between $10K-$13K CAD with mileage around 120k kilometers? Would the Dodge engine be up for Ubering for another 1-2 years at least? I see a lot of these Dodge Grand Caravans but don't know much about their reliability. Some say they're tanks, some say it's trash. But all I want to know is if it'll be reliable for at least 1-2 years of Ubering with it.


 As a shop manager I love Dodge Caravan's they keep our doors open.
I've never known a mechanic who owned one though.

We buy Toyotas and Hondas.

If you wanna support your local mechanics go ahead and get a Dodge Caravan.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

My 2013 Chrysler Town and Country has been good. The 3.6L engine has an issue with rocker arms going bad. You can chance them yourself.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Nina2 said:


> My employer had a fleet of 2017 Dodge Grand Caravans and had to trade them for Toyota Siennas after a year due to the issues bad transmissions and engines and power windows and steering went out etc


 My God I love the sound of a Caravan with a whining transmission pump along with the diagnostic trouble code P0700.
And there is not a mechanic alive that does not love the sound of that window regulator grinding away when you press the up button.

I sure would love to see one of those tomorrow, we're having a crap week so far, if I don't get the numbers up soon I will not hit my commission this week &#128528;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jon77 said:


> My God I love the sound of a Caravan with a whining transmission pump along with the diagnostic trouble code P0700.
> And there is not a mechanic alive that does not love the sound of that window regulator grinding away when you press the up button.
> 
> I sure would love to see one of those tomorrow, we're having a crap week so far, if I don't get the numbers up soon I will not hit my commission this week &#128528;


Chrystler " invented" the minivan.

Then Quality went to Hell.

Dahmler Benz.

Then Fiat.

Such a shame.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Jon77 said:


> My God I love the sound of a Caravan with a whining transmission pump along with the diagnostic trouble code P0700.
> And there is not a mechanic alive that does not love the sound of that window regulator grinding away when you press the up button.
> 
> I sure would love to see one of those tomorrow, we're having a crap week so far, if I don't get the numbers up soon I will not hit my commission this week &#128528;


You sound pretty cool getting pleasure from other people's dismay. Keep it up.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

imsam said:


> You sound pretty cool getting pleasure from other people's dismay. Keep it up.


Oh come on now, that wasn't that bad. 
You should see the flaming that goes on elsewhere on the forums


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Chrystler " invented" the minivan.
> 
> Then Quality went to Hell.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I love to support American companies whenever I can, we make a lot of great world class products here still.

But Chrysler is notoriously bad, and it doesn't make much sense, they could buy a Honda and just reverse engineer it, they don't have to reinvent the wheel.

The part that really hurts my heart is I am a hardcore Jeepaholic and the things that I'm seeing now, the newer Jeeps are becoming less Jeep and more Chrysler.
It's heartbreaking.

Nothing will touch them on the trail, but the bullet proof reliability that they used to have has gone to hell.



imsam said:


> You sound pretty cool getting pleasure from other people's dismay. Keep it up.


 When I drive for Uber I also like to see a high surge rate.
I don't force the passenger to pay that high rate but they do.
I don't force people to purchase cars that are known to have problems but they do.

Are you seriously telling me you would rather see a base rate over a surge?
If you like to see surge on your phone that means somebody had the misfortune of needing a ride during peak time...
Also you asked for an opinion regarding the reliability of the car that you're thinking about buying,I have the inside scoop because I've been an a automotive technician since 1987, ASE L1 Master Certified since 1995 and a shop manager since 1999.

I hope you don't follow my opinion, go ahead and buy that Chrysler by all means.
Oh and you're welcome.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> I hope you don't follow my opinion, go ahead and buy that Chrysler by all means.
> Oh and you're welcome


So what would you do if you were a bear with a caravan just at 100K and due for its transmission service? Not having any problems at the moment, owned for two years plus.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> So what would you do if you were a bear with a caravan just at 100K and due for its transmission service? Not having any problems at the moment, owned for two years plus.


Did you get it new? If so, what was the the mileage when you got it?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Nope, it's a 2013 got it at 70K, previous owner had all maintenance done at the dealer. I haven't had to do anything but lube & tires & filters thus far.

I had a 2003 bought new that was reliable once the solenoid pack (problem for the model year) was fixed. Was wrecked in 2013 :frown:


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> So what would you do if you were a bear with a caravan just at 100K and due for its transmission service? Not having any problems at the moment, owned for two years plus.


I would say bears are badasses and would perceiver regardless of any theoretical human centric impediments caused by transmission slippages.

Having said that keeping fluid and filters clean are extremely important, maintenance is always cheaper than repairs.
For our customers we always recommend a fluid flush at 50k intervals once the vehicle gets over 100,000 miles.
Trans filter replacement every 100k assuming on time fluid exchanges.

Use dealer filter and fluid, 99 percent of shops will let you bring your own parts and will just charge you labor for the installation.

Depending on how honest the shop is it may be best to provide your own parts, it may be too tempting for them to use non dealer parts due to the higher profits margins in non OE parts.
Providing your own parts removes that variable, you don't want to take any risks when it comes to the possibility of having a $3,000+ repair bill.

If I was using a van for Uber and the trans cooler was Integrated with the radiator I would seriously look into adding an external aftermarket trans cooler.

We do a lot of Mishimoto cooler additions on Jeep Wranglers as we are currently seeing a high failure rate on these vehicles, even the ones that never leave the pavement.
Sometimes even with as low as only 65,000 miles on the ticker.
(The culprit is a poor trans cooling design combined with larger than stock tires)

We always record before and after trans fluid temps, and many times we will get a 50+ reduction in fluid temperatures after adding the cooler.
You don't want fluid temps to go over 225 degrees for any extended amount of time, ideal is around 170-180.
Every 20 degree increase over 225 for an extended period of time can actually cut your trans life in half.

Also depending on your vehicle you may have the ability to tap into the PCM data stream and extract trans temp info via a cheap $70 OBD monitor that simply plugs into the data link connector located under drivers side of the dash. 
They give you the ability to monitor trans temps and avoid problems before they happen.

Clean and Cool fluid is your best friend, especially on Chrysler products.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> Yeah I love to support American companies whenever I can, we make a lot of great world class products here still.
> 
> But Chrysler is notoriously bad, and it doesn't make much sense, they could buy a Honda and just reverse engineer it, they don't have to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> ...


So true I never buy Chrysler even through they make cool cars like a 700 HP car or a 2 door SUV with a 6 speed manual but their reliability is terrible
GM also is terrible but not as bad as Chrysler because at least their Camaro is reliable and maybe other vehicles although i have very limited experience with GM besides the Camaro and a Silverado I used to own GM trucks are not reliable

Ford is fine as I own a 2010 F150 and no issues since i bought it 6 years ago


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

I bought a 1999 Dodge Ram Truck new off the lot and just sold it 6 months ago. It was 20 years old and I had 2 problems the whole time. An air conditioning leak and a power steering hose. I also replaced a starter.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> So what would you do if you were a bear with a caravan just at 100K and due for its transmission service? Not having any problems at the moment, owned for two years plus.


I would do the transmission service myself. Buy OEM fluid and filters online. Drop the pan, check the magnet.

Some cars transmissions can be drained, others need to be flushed.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I would do the transmission service myself. Buy OEM fluid and filters online. Drop the pan, check the magnet.


I don't have opposable thumbs, which makes it very hard to use a torque wrench :frown:


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Cabledawg said:


> I bought a 1999 Dodge Ram Truck new off the lot and just sold it 6 months ago. It was 20 years old and I had 2 problems the whole time. An air conditioning leak and a power steering hose. I also replaced a starter.


I can tell you the issues started with Chrysler about 2003 or 2004 when Mercedes started to use their parts in the vehicles so do not buy a newer Ram Especially with the rust issues on the bed of the newer ones

My first truck was a 1996 Ram 1500 with no issues but it got totaled so i replaced it with the GM truck i was talking about
I now own a F150 and a Tundra but the tundra has so many miles I only kept it in case the F150 dies


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Stay away from anything American, get a Honda Odyssey


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Bought a '17 Grand Caravan GT last year. November it went to the shop with engine light. Had to take to dealer. Warped cylinder head or something like that. 2 months to get the part to fix. 2 months for the part...... they really are THAT back ordered? Of course the service folk gave a song and dance. Thankfully the extended warranty covered or it would have been a 3-4k repair. If no other issues it would have been about a wash between buying the extended warranty and fixing that issue out of pocket.

Side auto door is giving a little trouble now closing for some reason. So we may have to get that looked at. Think the latch is just sticking.

The stock radio sucks.

It's a Chrysler. We debated for a very long time about getting it. I'm not a fan of Chrysler and the above issues are why.

That said, hopefully no further issues but we will have to see. For the price it was very affordable for everything that came in it. One reason we purchased is for family road trips. With 4 of us that can drive now, I can comfortably sit in the 2nd or 3rd row and watch movies while everyone else drives. Leather seats. Heated 2nd row seats. Lots of leg room. Lots of trunk space. All the seats fold into the floor in seconds. It's a nice van..... minus being a Chrysler so you are rolling the dice if it will have issues.

Oh, and I don't like the auto doors for Ubering. Soooooo many people have no patience to let it auto open and end up jacking it up. Also have to come to complete stop, put in park, then auto open will work. That whole put in park can also be annoying to open the doors. My wife loves them though, so a matter of preference.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't think I'd make a DODGE my first choice.... I'd look at Toyota or Honda. Much better track record of reliability....


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I slide it into neutral as I roll up, doors will open below 5mph. Works fine for me and never had a door slammed because they can't! Plus they like not having to close the doors when they've got bags.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I slide it into neutral as I roll up, doors will open below 5mph.....


OMG....I cant wait to try this


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

https://repairpal.com/reliability/dodge/grand+caravan
Most of the car ratings sites have the Grand Caravan as reliable as the rest of them.

I think what happens, when a Toyota has a catastrophic failure, people think "Its one in a million, thankfully Toyota took care of it."

When it happens to a Dodge, people say, "They are junk, never buy Dodge."

They are roughly the same, to be judged on a model-by-model, year-by-year basis.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

It wouldn't surprise me if the Honda and Toyota cost less to maintain. The isse is even the two year old used price difference is enough to pay for a couple of transmissions for the Dodge.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if the Honda and Toyota cost less to maintain. The isse is even the two year old used price difference is enough to pay for a couple of transmissions for the Dodge.


That's the key. No doubt in my mind that Toyota and Honda have lower maintenance costs. But initial outlay is much higher - almost 2x for used ones.


----------



## Mike789 (Mar 18, 2020)

Don't listen to people who are Uber drivers but don't know much about cars. Dodge caravan is better for Uber XL because you can used 5 year old one for half the price of a 5 years old sienna or Odyssey with similar features. You can save half of your money for repairs down the road. 

Go outside for 1 minute and you will definitely see a dodge caravan on the road. There are millions and millions of them on the road. That means cheap spare parts. I recently bought a barely used engine for a 2014 caravan for $800. If it was a sienna the engine would be a $2000 minimum.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Get a Toyota Sienna .
Better m.p.g.
Will go for 300,000 miles
Less maintenance.
Better transmission than Honda !
Dodge will live in the mechanics shop.
Honda will need transmission.

Toyota will earn.


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The Dodges have a Really Bad Reputation.


every time i see a dodge made car,
my mind tells me to *DODGE*!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

E cabbie said:


> every time i see a dodge made car,
> my mind tells me to *DODGE*!!!


The damn Hemi v-8's can't make it past 135,000- 160,000 miles. Not built to last.
If buying auction police charger, get the v 6.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

My take , i owned 2 .
2017 leased caravan with 100k in 3 years . org, brakes..
rocker arms and alt. and 1 coil went..had warrantee. cost was less than 2 k if no warrantee.
i have a toyota , and a nissan. are jap cars better yes.
but i got my 2019 GT and added a wheelchair conversion to it. if it was a toyota van $10,000 xtra for same year ., same miles
i cannot afford a toyota ..
my buddy has like 225k on his 2012. still ubering..
i will be the first to agree quality is not the same. buy a warrantee.


----------

